# Question: Does imac have a Mic Input?



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

I want to know if the Intel iMac's have a Mic input or only a LINE IN. 

I want to know if I can plug in my Skype Headset.

thanks in advance,.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

It has a built in microphone (with the iSight) and a line-in. You can then also use a USB headset if you have one.



> Audio
> 
> * Built-in stereo speakers
> * Internal 12-watt digital amplifier
> ...


Source: http://www.apple.com/imac/whatsinside.html


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

No mic input, but you can use the Macally iVoice USB adapter to give it a mic input. On sale this Thursday for the door-crasher price of $5!


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

thanks for the replies.

hmm..I'll probably have to get one of those USB thingys then :-\

I hope this is the worst bit of the "switch"I need to face.. 

B


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Yea it just has a line-in. Best bet is to probably get the Griffin iMic

http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/imic/

Or any other USB audio interface with mic in would do.

Or just get a USB headset like the ones from Logitech.


----------

